# Fish with personality/character?



## bushaaayyy (2 Aug 2021)

I’m planning the stock list for my tank I set up recently. Id like to focus on fish that are interesting to observe rather than just looking pretty.

so looking for recommendations, which of your fish has the most personality/character?
Or which have some interesting behaviours?

Currently residents are 8 green neons, 5 Amano and about 20 RCS, all of which came from a second hand set up I bought before setting up my current tank. Current tank is 140l.


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2021)

There are many, best recommendation is to research the specific species natural habitats, behaviour, compatibility, preferred numbers and diet.
Arrange your aquarium a close as possible to these parameters to make the fish feel at home as best as possible and they will show their natural behaviour.

Thus research which fish you would like to have as a centre piece and build your aquarium regarding plants and hardscape and choose tankmates according to what they need. This could be anything, from open space to broken lines of sight or caves in the rock or driftwood, dense vegetation and or floating plants, dim light, lots of flow or lesser flow, is it open top and are they known to jump etc.. Simply give them closest to what they need to feel safe and at home and they will show at their best.

Seriously Fish — Feeling fishy? is one of the best databases out there describing these requirements.

Or build an aquarium and research this database to find out which species would fit best in what you made.

For example, a known fish that absolutely has a character and a personality are the Pea Puffers... But give them the wrong environment and wrong tankmates it will turn into a horrible disaster.


----------



## bushaaayyy (2 Aug 2021)

Great advice and I definitely intend to do my research before making any decisions. However I’ve already set up and scaped the tank so creating a species specific biotope is not an options unfortunately.



zozo said:


> a known fish that absolutely has a character and a personality are the Pea Puffers...


Yes this is one of the fish I was initially considering, but I’ve read that they are likely to prey on the RCS. Though some people report keeping both without issue.

I will definitely check out the database I was just hoping some people might have recommendations from personal experience


----------



## bushaaayyy (2 Aug 2021)

For reference here is my setup


----------



## zozo (2 Aug 2021)

bushaaayyy said:


> Great advice and I definitely intend to do my research before making any decisions. However I’ve already set up and scaped the tank so creating a species specific biotope is not an options unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Yes this is one of the fish I was initially considering, but I’ve read that they are likely to prey on the RCS. Though some people report keeping both without issue.
> ...



I do have quite some experience over the years, or rather say decades. And till now I never had a fish species that wasn't interesting to observe. But it really comes down to the environment and parameters you can provide.

And the same thing goes for me, if I want new fish in my already 6 years old tank I have to research what will fit in its properties.  And there are quite some fish on my wishlist I love by the looks but simply can not give a decent happy home with what I have. If I ever do I need to build them something new. So I have to skip on them for now.

I was tended to say, Trychopsis pumila - Croaking Gourami is a very interesting fish by character and behaviour. But now seeing the picture of your tank it's a no go it need a totally different environment to feel happy. And I actually wouldn't know what to advise, I have no personal experience with setups like yours.  It's good you posted a pic. Thanks.

It looks nice by the way.


----------



## tam (2 Aug 2021)

Scarlet badis? They will threaten baby shrimp but they are too small for adults. They so of skulk around and have a bit of personality.


----------



## jaypeecee (2 Aug 2021)

Hi @bushaaayyy 

May I suggest that you take a look at Panda Garras? They are attractive fish that ooze character. And they'll shuffle on your arms and hands when you clean your tank. Of course, you will need to check that they'll be suitable for your tank water hardness, pH, etc. @zozo has pointed you to the best site from which you should be able to get all the information you need.

JPC


----------



## Driftless (2 Aug 2021)

I have Panda Garras in one of my tanks, I love them.
I think that your tank looks great, I would just add a handful more green neons.


----------



## tiger15 (3 Aug 2021)

When it comes to intelligent and personality, cichlid is in the top of list.  Some cichlids are kept as wet pet, as they can recognize and follow owner.   All cichlids exhibit parental care for young, diverse courtship and breeding behavior, many are territorial, build nests and form pair bond for short or long term.  Unfortunately, except for discus, angel and dwarf cichlids, most cichlids are considered too rough for plants and avoided by plant keepers.  Im a long time cichlids keeper before expanding my hobby to include plants, and learned a few tricks to enable peaceful coexistence of plants and large cichlids.


----------



## Simmo (3 Aug 2021)

Honey gouramis are a hoot and easy to find and peaceful. I was surprised but they are always on the go, very inquisitive and use the whole tank. Keep 3 or more


----------



## castle (4 Aug 2021)

If you want a fish to recognise you, and show anthropomorphic traits; there are a few fish I've had that will - My old black moor certainly knew who I was, but would hide from my mother (hoover, I think). 

I can't speak for every Apisto, but the Panduro I had, and the generations after it were very friendly to me. I think this is in part from the species only tank, and the layout of it. Puffers are all round inquisitive, but I question they recogise different people. I think they are really short-sighted; so unless very close they can't make out your details.

Generally, the larger the shoal the smaller their traits become; but I tent to lean on the I'd like "wilder" fish, than house fish. That said, any fish in the display tank(s) is a house fish. All fish I've kept from the the order Anabantiformes have been intelligent fish - betta, badis, gouramis to name a few. 

Finally, in your tank I'd just double the green neons and look for a nice apisto pair. Wait until it's grown in a bit; also add some leaf litter if you don't mind the aesthetic.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Aug 2021)

Hi all, 


castle said:


> and look for a nice apisto pair.


That would be my suggestion as well, *but* I don't think you can keep them with Cherry shrimps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## castle (4 Aug 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That would be my suggestion as well, *but* I don't think you can keep them with Cherry shrimps.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Ahh yes, I missed that. I don't think those shrimp will be too safe with any fish.


----------



## shangman (4 Aug 2021)

Yes if I was you I would add to the green neons school, get a pair of apistos (in my opinion the best fish - beautiful, intelligent, funny, breeds & not too big), and then set up a separate nano tank for your shrimps to live in. All the "intelligent" fish are basically that way because they're clever hunters, which don't go well with tasty cherry shrimps. Even scarlett badis, pea puffers and sparkling gouramis - which are all small with small mouths - will have a go at a medium-sized cherry shrimp, and will 100% eat the babies. I keep my shrimp in a separate tank because of this, I tried to keep my apistos with shrimp in a larger well planted tank, but they still spent all their time hunting about for exciting (expensive) shrimp meals.

You could also add a school (15+ would be fine) of pygmy corydoras, which use all of the tank and are very sweet.

The other thing is as many have said, generally these intelligent creatures like to have some caves and/or bushes to hide and relax in, to swim amongst (my tetras like to swim about branches and small delicate twigs), and to jump out at unexpected prey from. There's not harm in slowly evolving your scape as time goes on to suit the creatures that live in it a bit better, honestly it will make you happier too to see that natural behaviour that shows you've created an excellent home. Even a few larger floating plants would do it, to create that extra habitat near the top.


----------



## castle (4 Aug 2021)

Just to be that guy, I’ve never seen a pea puffer eat a shrimp - been keeping them for nearly 2 years now


----------



## shangman (4 Aug 2021)

castle said:


> Just to be that guy, I’ve never seen a pea puffer eat a shrimp - been keeping them for nearly 2 years now


Oh really?? That's very interesting! I've read before that they'll eat shrimp online, but if they don't maybe they can be kept in my 45L with some cherries 👀👀


----------



## castle (4 Aug 2021)

Here’s the thing with puffs, I think you need about 8 minimum, you need to get the balance right (M/F) and they are bulky 1” fish once they’re a couple of years old.
I think 60cm is too small a tank, probabaky wouldn’t recommend these for anything less than 90cm now…

they’re adorable fish, plenty of personality but they’re ruthless hunters and can hurt each other.


----------



## shangman (4 Aug 2021)

castle said:


> Here’s the thing with puffs, I think you need about 8 minimum, you need to get the balance right (M/F) and they are bulky 1” fish once they’re a couple of years old.
> I think 60cm is too small a tank, probabaky wouldn’t recommend these for anything less than 90cm now…
> 
> they’re adorable fish, plenty of personality but they’re ruthless hunters and can hurt each other.


This is really interesting, I've seen one or two videos about keeping a "school" of them, will take them off the list of potentials for the 45! Out of curiousity, what is the right male/female ratio?


----------



## castle (4 Aug 2021)

shangman said:


> This is really interesting, I've seen one or two videos about keeping a "school" of them, will take them off the list of potentials for the 45! Out of curiousity, what is the right male/female ratio?



To be honest, I find the ladies to be tougher than the males once they're full sized, up until then you want more females. As a rule 1m/3f, but for 8, i'd go 3m/5f. @MirandaB might have other ideas 👍


----------



## mort (4 Aug 2021)

Great advice already but my two cents are that "personality" means different things to different people. Some fish come out to meet you and are real pets but others go about their daily lived interacting with each other. I like the latter because I find watching the natural interactions of a group more rewarding than a fish that's constantly in your face begging for food.
So for me I'd try a nice medium ish sized tetra to add interest, with perhaps black phantom tetras my pick. They are a nice size and won't out compete the green neons, they are easy to keep, easy to sex and you get really nice sparring behaviour from the males when they are trying to impress the females. They might be boring to a lots of people but they are very calming to watch.

If this was my tank I would also really consider a group of pygmy cories like Rosie suggested.


----------



## shangman (4 Aug 2021)

castle said:


> To be honest, I find the ladies to be tougher than the males once they're full sized, up until then you want more females. As a rule 1m/3f, but for 8, i'd go 3m/5f. @MirandaB might have other ideas 👍


Just like apistos then! 😂 Those females are like tiny tanks.



mort said:


> So for me I'd try a nice medium ish sized tetra to add interest, with perhaps black phantom tetras my pick. They are a nice size and won't out compete the green neons, they are easy to keep, easy to sex and you get really nice sparring behaviour from the males when they are trying to impress the females. They might be boring to a lots of people but they are very calming to watch.
> 
> If this was my tank I would also really consider a group of pygmy cories like Rosie suggested.


The black phantoms would look great in this tank, they'd really bring the drama!


----------



## MirandaB (4 Aug 2021)

castle said:


> Just to be that guy, I’ve never seen a pea puffer eat a shrimp - been keeping them for nearly 2 years now


Never seen mine eat a Cherry shrimp but weirdly they will devour Mysis shrimp.


----------



## MirandaB (4 Aug 2021)

castle said:


> To be honest, I find the ladies to be tougher than the males once they're full sized, up until then you want more females. As a rule 1m/3f, but for 8, i'd go 3m/5f. @MirandaB might have other ideas 👍


I've currently got 2m/9f which seems to work fine,one male is more dominant than the other but they don't really take much notice of each other.
The females do tend to be tougher and won't take any nonsense from the males if they get fed up with being pestered.
Not sure if I've just been lucky or not but never seen any real aggression between my lot,a half hearted chase and that's it but it is well planted.


----------



## foxfish (4 Aug 2021)

Blind cave fish are extremely active and very interesting, I enjoyed mine for a few months before I found them a bit to  noticeable and then nothing short of annoying ! 
However they might be a good choice for some people.
My tank is alongside the television and the hyper active cave fish became quite distracting … I openly admit that I watch far to much tele!


----------



## Conort2 (4 Aug 2021)

I’d say pencilfish would be a good fit and will leave your shrimp alone. They’re more personable than say a tetra and my coral reds behave more like dwarf cichlids. Although I wouldn’t recommend coral reds for this size tank as they can be pretty hard on each other.

Nannostomus Marginatus would be great or for something abit unique nannostomus eques would look good.

another great one if you can find them are Poecilocharax weitzmani (Black Darter Tetra) — Seriously Fish. These are characins but behave like cichlids, they’re luckily small enough that they should only eat the smallest shrimp. Colour on males are something else and they’re a unique species.

As mentioned by others you can’t go wrong with dwarf cichlids or anabantoids for character, the only issue is most will like snacking on your shrimp.

cheers
​


----------



## tiger15 (5 Aug 2021)

Conort2 said:


> I’d say pencilfish would be a good fit and will leave your shrimp alone. They’re more personable than say a tetra and my coral reds behave more like dwarf cichlids. Although I wouldn’t recommend coral reds for this size tank as they can be pretty hard on each other.
> 
> Nannostomus Marginatus would be great or for something abit unique nannostomus eques would look good.
> 
> ...


Most community tetra that school or shoal together are photogenic addition to planted tanks, but they lack personality.  The pencil and darter tetra you suggested are different as they share the characteristic of cichlid for being territorial, aggressive to their own kind, and don’t move much as they stake out their territory.  I haven’t kept either tetra as they are too small for my cichlid, but I do keep a pink tail Chalceus that look and behave like a cichlid.  There are other predatory tetra like Chaceus that are kept as cichlid, but they are too large or aggressive for community tanks.

I have to agree that anabantoids as a group have strong personality and very cichlid like.  They are territorial, aggressive to their own kind, dont move much, and exhibit as complex breeding, courtship and parental care behavior as cichlid.


----------



## mort (5 Aug 2021)

Conort2 said:


> I’d say pencilfish would be a good fit and will leave your shrimp alone.
> 
> Nannostomus Marginatus would be great or for something abit unique nannostomus eques would look good.



I'm a big pencilfish fan but was reluctant to recommend them due to my groups love for all things shrimp. They were fine for a couple of years but then went assassin on all the shrimp in the tank. Mine are beckfordi which are more aggressive than marginatus or the very peaceful eques.


Another fish that cool and seems easy to keep going by my brothers experience is stiphodon atropurpureus Stiphodon atropurpureus – Blue Neon Goby (Microsicydium atropurpureum, Microsicydium formosum) — Seriously Fish 
They aren't for every tank but the one he has is a firm favourite. All the fun of a loach but fine on their own.

Rosey loaches are another fun fish that is interesting to watch but they do need to be in a group.


----------



## Conort2 (5 Aug 2021)

mort said:


> I'm a big pencilfish fan but was reluctant to recommend them due to my groups love for all things shrimp. They were fine for a couple of years but then went assassin on all the shrimp in the tank. Mine are beckfordi which are more aggressive than marginatus or the very peaceful eques.


Even though my coral reds like taking chunks out of each other and when In a smaller tank occasionally other fish they’ve strangely never looked at the shrimp.

If you do want a cichlid that doesn’t eat them my dicrossus have never seemed fussed and ignore the adults completely. Unfortunately I went and got some biotodoma, all shrimp are on the menu with those pigs and their numbers have taken a massive hit!


----------



## bushaaayyy (11 Aug 2021)

Many thanks for all the replies, and apologies for not replying sooner but my daughter was born last week so been otherwise occupied!

There have been some great suggestions here, many of which are new to me so certainly given me some inspiration and I’ve got plenty to be researching.




mort said:


> Another fish that cool and seems easy to keep going by my brothers experience is stiphodon atropurpureus Stiphodon atropurpureus – Blue Neon Goby (Microsicydium atropurpureum, Microsicydium formosum)


These look really interesting, think I’ll be adding them to the wish list.


shangman said:


> get a pair of apistos


I had been considering German blue rams, any opinions on these vs. apistos? As there certainly seems to be more varieties of apistos available


----------



## Jack B (11 Aug 2021)

This is my favourite thread for weeks 👍


----------



## mort (11 Aug 2021)

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter.

German rams are a wonderful fish but due to their popularity they have been mass bred for years at the cost of health and vigour, to a point where they aren't the easiest fish to keep anymore. So if you do want them, I'd look into their health especially because some sources of them are very poor. If you can find a local breeder they might be a great choice but that's not easy.

Apistogramma is a very large family and there is a species in there for nearly everyone. Some do best with cooler water, some like it warm and to varying hardness but the commercial strains like cacatuoides and agassazii do well for most conditions. I'd say currently the average apistogramma is easier to keep than rams but it depends on species and if they are wild caught or not.


----------



## shangman (11 Aug 2021)

bushaaayyy said:


> Many thanks for all the replies, and apologies for not replying sooner but my daughter was born last week so been otherwise occupied!
> 
> I had been considering German blue rams, any opinions on these vs. apistos? As there certainly seems to be more varieties of apistos available


Big congratulations!! 😍🥳🌠

I originally really wanted german rams too, but I was put off by the requirement for a high temperature and the dodgy genetics. I also found that once I started looking into apistos, there are many varieties that are just as beautiful (my favourites are Macmasteri and Agassizii), and some even more beautiful with very expressive faces. I don't feel short changed by keeping apistos over rams, my apistos are hands-down my favourite fish, both beautiful and funny with proper personalities. There are also some which don't mind harder water like cacatoides and borellii, as @mort said, they are a very varied group. And if you want to get really nerdy about it there are some amazing rare wild species too. Apistos technically can live in less space than rams too, but the more space the better.


----------



## Driftless (11 Aug 2021)

shangman said:


> Big congratulations!! 😍🥳🌠
> 
> I originally really wanted german rams too, but I was put off by the requirement for a high temperature and the dodgy genetics. I also found that once I started looking into apistos, there are many varieties that are just as beautiful (my favourites are Macmasteri and Agassizii), and some even more beautiful with very expressive faces. I don't feel short changed by keeping apistos over rams, my apistos are hands-down my favourite fish, both beautiful and funny with proper personalities. There are also some which don't mind harder water like cacatoides and borellii, as @mort said, they are a very varied group. And if you want to get really nerdy about it there are some amazing rare wild species too. Apistos technically can live in less space than rams too, but the more space the better.


I had problems with GBR's until I found a breeder who breeds fish with strong genetics, good genetics is everything with GBR's.


----------



## bushaaayyy (14 Aug 2021)

jaypeecee said:


> Panda Garras





Driftless said:


> I have Panda Garras


I think I have decided that panda Garras will be the first fish I add. Can I ask what number you guys keep? Saw in a video it’s recommended to keep either 1 or a group of at least 5 as they may squabble otherwise. And I’m not sure there will be space in my tank for 5 plus the other fish I’d like to add. Tank is 140l, 80x45x45




mort said:


> Congratulations





shangman said:


> Big congratulations!! 😍🥳🌠


Thanks folks she is just perfect, though seems to have an insatiable appetite!


----------



## Driftless (14 Aug 2021)

bushaaayyy said:


> I think I have decided that panda Garras will be the first fish I add. Can I ask what number you guys keep? Saw in a video it’s recommended to keep either 1 or a group of at least 5 as they may squabble otherwise. And I’m not sure they’ll be space in my tank for 5 plus the other fish I’d like to add. Tank is 140l, 80x45x45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 5 in a 55g/208l tank that is heavily planted with Angelfish, Glowlight tetras, and Panda Cories.


----------

